
Sandy washed away contingency plans across New York region - apress
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/03/us-storm-sandy-contingency-plans-idUSBRE8A206G20121103
======
PeterisP
What I can't understand - all these companies knew at least 48 hours in
advance that the storm and flooding was going to hit them, and that power
outages were very likely. Even I knew that in advance, and I'm not even near
the area affected.

How come they were still surprised?

Of course, disaster recovery plans need to balance wildly different kinds of
disasters, and can't predict everything - but if you know that a flood is
coming, what excuses could there be for not looking up (or making up) your
flood-plans?

Of course, storing diesel for generators in basement might be better for most
scenarios - but if you know that for the next week your risk is power
outage+flood, then what prevented you from putting a few barrels of diesel
upstairs, while the elevators, pumps, shops and delivery vans were still
working as usual?

